# Carving blanks green or dry ???



## Backwood (Jan 13, 2008)

I know "some" turners like green blanks more than dry. But what about carvers? and carving blanks ?? I'm guessing you would rather have them dry??? Also what is your favorite carving woods (domestic) ???


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jan 13, 2008)

I like carving green wood, most any pine, before the pine borer's riddle it, then let it dry, and crack, then put the finish on it....that way the cracks become part of the carving.


----------

